# 20 HP Kohler Shaking a Part!



## Problemchild 13 (Nov 3, 2010)

The engine runs great but the top cover loosens up .... then breaks off the bolt head at my finger .... soon followed by a hole in the case and crack .... which barfs out oil.

I took it all apart last time but could not find the problem or the hole creater. Even had it at the local shop who could not find problem either. Epoxyed up the hole and put it all together. Worked great for 3 months. Then .... got noisey and oil leaking. Sure enough .... fresh hole beside the first hole, broken bolt head, and several other loose bolts.

What the ....? Please advise or link to someone who can help. Thanks!


----------



## Problemchild 13 (Nov 3, 2010)

I have struck out so far. Two very good local small engine shops have never even seen the engine ... too new.The Kohler tech service did not reply .... and the 800 line Kohler guy was sympathetic but no help.

I would accept a referal if someone out there knows a really good small engine shop with experience in the latest model Kohlers.
greg13rice-at-hotmail.com


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

The Kohler Courage series has a problem with the crankcase cover loosening, and cracking the block. Kohler blames it on faulty torquing at the factory. We have replaced a couple engines under warranty for this problem, we've also caught a few before the crankcase cracked and were able to re-torque the bolts with Loctite.


----------



## BollaWalker (Apr 2, 2013)

Do you know if we can still get these my block also cracked.


----------

